# Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen



## strawinski (14. August 2010)

wollte mal nachfragen, wer denn noch mit Schwingspitze angelt oder ob es ein alter Hut ist. welche Montagen nehmt ihr...Schlaufe oder Antitangle.
vor allem wie es damit auf Schleie aussieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Auf jeden Fall Schlaufenmontage.#6
Also wie beim pickern/feedern. Die Schnurstärke richtet sich nach der zu erwartenden Fiscgrösse und denGegebenheiten am Wasser(Kraut, Holz etc.).

Ich benutze gern die Inline -Spitzen von Balzer (L.Hülße Edition).

Die sind zwar ein wenig schwerer als die herkömmlichen aber sie sind deshalb windunanfälliger und verheddern sich nicht beim Wurf.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

ja danke erstmal...wieso auf schleie dan seitenarm? die sind doch so vorsichtig bei der köderaufnahme. werden sie da nicht vergrämt? deswegen meint ich auch tangle und schnurdurchlauf.....

ja danke Prfessor Tinca, genau die innenliegenden habe ich gesucht aus demselbigen grund und weil sie in der bißanzeige sensibler sein sollen.....

wann genau ist denn der zeitpunkt des anschlages ?


----------



## Ulli3D (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Also ich finde, nageln mit einer Schwingspitze ist nicht ganz so einfach :vik:

Sorry, musste raus:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja danke erstmal...wieso auf schleie dan seitenarm? die sind doch so vorsichtig bei der köderaufnahme. werden sie da nicht vergrämt? deswegen meint ich auch tangle und schnurdurchlauf.....
> 
> ja danke Prfessor Tinca, genau die innenliegenden habe ich gesucht aus demselbigen grund und *weil sie in der bißanzeige sensibler sein sollen*.....
> 
> wann genau ist denn der zeitpunkt des anschlages ?




Also sensibler sind se nicht.#d
Eher im Gegenteil durch das geringe Mehrgewicht.

Nicht alle Schleien sind vorsichtig . . .um aber auch die vorsichtigen zu fangen, würde ich an der Schwinge immer eine Schlaufenmontage vorziehen.
Ein laufender Seitenarm ist auch sensibel. Ein fest gebundener nicht.


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Also ich finde, nageln mit einer Schwingspitze ist nicht ganz so einfach :vik:


 

alte s......(mußte raus)


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Messingstab fliegt gut und taucht sehr leise ein und außer bei Fallbissen bemerkt der Fisch das Gewicht erst wenn er schon am Haken hängt.
> Futterkorb würde ich aber nicht am Seitenarm fischen.


 
Das mit dem messingstab verstehe ich nicht. ich dachte dies ist nur ein stück plastik mit schlauch......

deswegen meinte ich auch folgendes. wenn ich nen futterkorb ranhänge, was ja der sinn dieser angelei ist, wäre es doch blöd den an nem seitenarm zu verankern, weil der fisch den ja bemerkt und loslässt wegen des wiederstandes. also ist doch ein antitangle besser, damit der fisch,also schleie, nichts spürt.....ich geht dann auf spannung mit der leine und bremse zu. dann merk ich jeden biss.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Er meint sicher Wurfstäbe aus Messing.

Die werden dann am Ende der Hauptschnur befestigt . Das Vorfach ist der Seitenarm.
Entweder fest gebunden oder gleitend.

Durch das Gewicht am Ende, merkt der Fisch selbiges wenn er sich auf dich zu bewegt-ausser der Seitenarm ist gleitend angebracht.
Das bringt aber Ungenauigkeiten in der Bissanzeige mit sich.
Deshalb würde ich die Schlaufe bevorzugen.


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Futterkorb kommt der Angelei mit der Schwingspitze eben nicht immer entgegen.


 
dann wäre die schwingspitze doch nur ein reiner posenersatz.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



strawinski schrieb:


> dann wäre die schwingspitze doch nur ein reiner posenersatz.....



Naja,
im Nahbereich schon . . .

Auf grössere Entfernung sind immer schwerere Posen nötig. Die machen eine sensible Bissanzeige nicht einfacher. 
Verhedderungen beim Wurf kommen dazu.

Da sind die Grundmontagen an Schwinge, sowie Picker und Feeder im Vorteil.
Auch bei Wind nimmt eine Grundmontage den störenden Bogen.

Aber wie so oft führen viele wege nach Rom.
On man mit Pose oder Grundmontage seine Fische fängt, ist eine Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe und der Gegebenheiten am Wasser.

Sicher ist nur, dass der vielseitige Angler auch dann noch fängt, wenn andere nichts mehr fangen.#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



strawinski schrieb:


> dann wäre die schwingspitze doch nur ein reiner posenersatz.....



Moin,
Jein ! Die Schwingspitze ist und bleibt allerdings beim Grundfischen der sensibelste Bissanzeiger..entsprechende
Gewässerbedingungen vorausgesetzt.

Optimale Bedingungen wären:kaum Strömung,Wind etc,
rel.nahe Angelentfernung,nicht zu tiefes Wasser

Bei zu vielen Störfaktoren lieber auf die Pickerrute umsteigen


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich für besondere Gelegenheiten noch die guten alten Messingstäbe (*gibt es die eigentlich noch zu kaufen*?) in meinem Repertoire.




http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1149_Weitwurfstaebe-mit-Wirbel.html

Aus welchem Material ist aber unklar.


----------



## Allex (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Hi,

ich wollte es demnaechst auch mal mit der Schwingspitze probieren und diesbezueglich fragen wie tief das Gewaesser max. sein sollte, um noch eine optimale Bissanzeige zu haben?

Mein Hausgewaesser ist ca. 3m tief.

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Bisher ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen dass die Tiefe eine grosse Rolle spielt.

Meine Gewässer hier sind aber eher flach. Bis 4 Meter Tiefe funktioniert es sehr gut. Tiefer habe es nicht versucht., kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen dass das was ausmacht.

Also kannste loslegen.#6


----------



## strawinski (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

also ich habe jetzt mal in Berlin die Angelläden telefonich abgeklappert...nur einer hat schwingspitzen im angebot...also doch ein wenig antiquiert...ich weiß, man kann sie auch bestellen aber man muß ja die spitze anpassen und das ist es besser der händler macht das glei mit.
so hoffe ich morgen das erstemal zu schwingen.....
mal sehen wie es sich anläuft......


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Was für `ne Spitze willste anpassen?


----------



## strawinski (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

ne außenliegende, frag mich bitte nicht welche firma...komm ich nicht zurecht wegen verwicklungen am gedöns oder geringe anzeigegenauigkeit, dann ne innenliegende.....

sagmal, wann muß ich denn eigentlich anschlagen?
gibt je fast keine videos dazu...wenn die spitze gerade steht?


----------



## Dunraven (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Also was Du brauchst ist nur ein passender Spitzenring mit Gewinde. Alten Ring erhitzen, abziehen, neuen mit Heißkleber drauf und Spitze eindrehen, fertig.

Dann die Spitze leicht auf Spannung bringen. beißt es geht sie ein wenig hoch, bei vorsichtigen Bissen etwas rauf und runter, bei kräftigen gleich ganz hoch. Du schlägst an wenn Du glaubst der hat den Köder, also kann es bei wenig Bewegung sein oder bei großer. Ist wie beim Feedern. Meist warte ich auch bis es etwas energischer beißt, denn der Vorteil ist das die ja noch weniger merken als beim Feedern, eben nur das Gewicht der Spitze und keinen Widerstand. Den richtigen zeitpunkt musst Du aber eben je nach Beißverhalten finden. Wie immer beim Angeln. Steht sie aber gerade, dann hat der zu energisch gebissen oder Du zu lange gewartet. Denn meist zupft es ein wenig, dann dann stärker oder es geht gleich stark hoch und fällt wieder, und dann geht es weiter mit dem Biß.

Ach ja bei uns hat normal fast jeder Laden die im Angebot. Midi und Jenzi führen die und eine der Firmen hat fast jeder, einige auch Schwingspitzen von beiden.


----------



## strawinski (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

danke für die tips


----------



## Dunraven (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Bitte.
Ich will sie eigentlich auch wieder öfter nutzen, bei uns wird sie auch oft benutzt. Mein Problem ist eben das sie sich teils leicht vertüdelt und das sie bei Wind eben gerne wackelt (ich muss nochmal beschwerte probieren). Ist der Wind also stärker komme ich damit nicht klar, andere sagen straffe spannen wie einen Picker, aber da greife ich dann lieber gleich zum Picker. 

Der Grund für die Beliebtheit hier ist auch das sie gut mit Stippe harmoniert. Die Picker sind meist seitlich, die Schwinge gerade aus und damit neben der Stippe abgelegt im Blick. Dazu kommt noch das man trotzdem auch zur Seite auswerfen kann. Halt ideal wenn man beim Hegefischen mit Kopfrute und 2 Grundruten oder eben mit Kopfrute, Schwinge, Match  fischen will. Dazu kommt eben das sie sehr sensibel ist und wenig Widerstand hat. Es zupft, dann eben die Kopfrute ablegen und im Gegensatz zum Picker hat der Fisch noch nichts wirklich gemerkt, außer eben dem Gewicht der Spitze. Nicht wie beim Picker der Widerstand der immer größer wird. Weiterer Vorteil, Futterkorb geht ebenso wie kleines Birnenblei. Ist beim Picker das selbe aber man kann eben schön anpassen. Dazu ist die Seitenarmmontage gut dafür geeignet (habe ich vor 15 Jahren nur gefischt mit Blei am Ende der Hauptschnur und drüber Schlaufe und Vorfach einschlaufen), wobei ich jetzt auch seit einiger Zeit die Schlaufenmontage probiere.


----------



## strawinski (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

also in Berlin hab ich noch keinen damit gesehen..kann aber auch daran liegen das alle so technikorientiert sind....wenn es funktioniert finde ich ne einfache grundangel und ne schwingspitze daneben sehr gut..man braucht nur eine zu beobachten und die andere geht auf gehör.....bei wind naja, die spitze in wasser?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Bitte.
> Ich will sie eigentlich auch wieder öfter nutzen, bei uns wird sie auch oft benutzt. Mein Problem ist eben das sie sich teils leicht vertüdelt und das sie bei Wind eben gerne wackelt





Versuch mal die Inliner-Spitzen von Balzer.

Die vertüdeln nicht und sind ein wenig schwerer.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Bei Wind hält es die spitze schon ruhiger wenn man sie einige Zentimeter ins Wasser hängen lässt.#6

Die Idee mit den Kabelbindern gefällt mir . . . kein seitliches Verdrehen mehr möglich.
Dann kann man aber nur einen geraden Überkopfwurf machen oder?

#h


----------



## strawinski (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

so, ich hab mir nun eine im angelladen draufmachen lassen. komplett mit ring für 13 €. also die schwingspitze selber ist ja sehr simpel....da muß ich echt sagen die nächste bastel ich wohl selber.....ne alte rute, nen kleiner schlauch, zwei ösen biegen mit schrumpfschlauch festmachen.....ist ja ne echte schande soviel geld....


----------



## Dunraven (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Inliner-Spitzen von Balzer.
> 
> Die vertüdeln nicht und sind ein wenig schwerer.#6



Die haben sie hier leider nicht und ich kennen sie nur auf Foren von anderen Nutzern. Die haben mein Interesse aber schon geweckt.

Das Problem ist eben das ich den Überkopfwurf mache aber gerade bei meiner Pezon Lora Match wird der Wurf gerne mal abrupt gebremst weil das Ventilgummi wieder die Spitze überschlagen lassen hat. Damit gehen nur leicht seitlich Würfe die ich nicht so gerne mag weil ich sie normal nie nutze und damit keine große Übung habe. Alterntiv noch zum Platz pendeln, was bei den 10-15m auch teils geht. Werde die Inliner aber sicher noch probieren, denn es ist ja wichtig so nah wie möglich ans andere Ufer zu kommen (habe ich beim Anangeln erst wieder gemerkt, die Kopfrute 1-1,5m vom anderen Ufer entfernt brachte kaum Bisse aber die Schwinge, wenn auch wegen den Problemen nicht punktgenau eingeworfen sondern teils ein Stück neben dem Platz, brachte auch ohne Anfutter viele Bisse, eben weil sie näher am Ufer war). 

Das mit dem Kabelbinder kenne ich nicht, ich habe allerdings mal gelesen das einer ein Stück Rasentrimmerband genommen hat um die Verbindung steifer zu bekommen. Klingt auch interessant, nur wie befestige ich das an der Spitze und ans Gewindeteil das ich in den Spitzenring schraube?

@strawinski: 13 Euro ist schon heftig, aber ok da ist dann die Arbeit mit drin. Die Spitzen an sich liegen einfach bei so 5 Euro, der Spitzenring mit Gewinde bei 2 Euro. Wie gesagt den Rest kann man ja selber auch machen, alten Spitzenring erwärmen und abnehmen, neuen drauf machen, Schwinge einschrauben. Ich habe noch von früher eine alte Teleskoprute auf die ich so einen Ring geklebt habe. Hatte wir früher alle und selbst heute noch viele. Einfach ne billige 2,70-3m 20-40g Rute und fertig. Habe jetzt aber auch 2 Ledgerruten. Früher hatte auch auch mal eine Schwingenspitze für Picker. Halt keine Zitterspitze sondern eine steife Spitze zum Einstecken mit Gewindering. Da ich für meine verschiedenen Feederruten eh öfter mal Universalersatzspitzen hinten kürzen muss habe ich da noch einige Enden über aus denen ich mir mal wieder sowas basteln will. Dann kann ich halt auch eine Feederute bei Bedarf mal als Schwinge nutzen. Wenn Du Picker oder Feederruten hast wäre das evt. auch eine Alternative.

Ach ja noch ein Tipp gegen Vertüddeln habe ich noch nicht probiert. Die Ringe einschneiden an der Seite und glatt schleifen. Dann normal auswerfen das Schwingengummi auf das Gewindeteil stecken und die Schnur durch die Schlitze in den Schwingenringen fädeln. Die Spitze also nachträglich aufsetzen und nicht damit werfen. Ich See sicher nett, wenn man wie ich nah ans andere Ufer werfen will etwas schwer weil man die Rute ja doch wieder zu sich ziehen muss und nicht überwerfen kann.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

http://www.angel-innovationen.de Die Dinger kannst direkt von Hülße selber kaufen 

Soweit ich weiß haben die Engländer ide Gummis in verschiedenen Versionen, habe aber leider bisher keinen Shop online gesehen der das hat.


----------



## strawinski (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

also ich hatte nun den ersten ansitz mit der schwinge. leider keinen zupfer, weder auf futterkorb, noch auf freileine.....Das auswerfen find ich nicht als problem, dachte es ist komplizierter...mal sehen was die nächsten ansitze bringen.....


----------



## Bleizange (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Allex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte es demnaechst auch mal mit der Schwingspitze probieren und diesbezueglich fragen wie tief das Gewaesser max. sein sollte, um noch eine optimale Bissanzeige zu haben?
> 
> ...


 

Mit den Schwingspitzen verhält es sich ein bisschen wie mit den Posen. Denn für jede Situation gibt es den passenden Schwimmer bzw. Schwingspitze.

Es gibt nicht nur verschiedene Längen, sonder auch Spitzen aus verschiedenen Materialen. 

Aber zu deiner Frage folgendes: je weiter (werfen) und je tiefer, desto länger.


----------



## Dunraven (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Wir hatten Sonntag ein kleines internes Hegefischen. Der mit dem besten Ergebnis hat immer neben seinen 3 Raubfischruten noch 2 Schwingen im Einsatz (wird getrennt gezählt Friedfisch/Raubfisch). Das sind bei ihm halt 2 alte Teleskopruten mit ca. 30-60g Wurfgewicht, bei denen der Spitzenring durch einen Gewindering ersetzt wurde. Er konnte damit in nicht ganz 4 Stunden 4 Kg Weißfisch fangen. Das es nicht mehr wurde lag daran das er mit seiner Schwinge 1 Std. lang einen 22 Pfund Karpfen gedrillt hat, so das er am Ende dann 15 Kg Fisch mit den Schwingen erwischt hatte. Wobei der Karpfen natürlich nicht geplant war am Weißfischgerät.

Das mal so als Beispiel wie es mit Schwinge laufen kann. Ein anderer Bekannter hat vor einigen Jahren mal einen Meterhecht an seine Schwinge bekommen und nach langem Drill dann auch gelandet.


----------



## Allex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Mit den Schwingspitzen verhält es sich ein bisschen wie mit den Posen. Denn für jede Situation gibt es den passenden Schwimmer bzw. Schwingspitze.
> 
> Es gibt nicht nur verschiedene Längen, sonder auch Spitzen aus verschiedenen Materialen.
> 
> Aber zu deiner Frage folgendes: je weiter (werfen) und je tiefer, desto länger.


 

Und wie kann man diese (Spitzen) einordnen? 
Sprich welche eignet sich für was?
Habe eine normale und noch eine bei der so ein Messingring drann ist???

Deinen letzten Satz versteh ich allerdings nicht so ganz, was meinst du mit "desto länger" ?

Beeinflusst die Wassertiefe jetzt die Bissübertragung oder nicht?

Ein Angler bei uns am Verein meinte unser Gewässer sei zu tief dafür, aber ich denke an der tiefsten Stelle hat es max. 3 1/2, 4m ...

MfG Alex


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

Das Messingstück ist Beschwerung ist für größete Tiefen, starke Schnur (0,25er max) oder leichteste Strömung gedacht.


----------



## Bleizange (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Allex schrieb:


> Und wie kann man diese (Spitzen) einordnen?
> Sprich welche eignet sich für was?
> Habe eine normale und noch eine bei der so ein Messingring drann ist???
> 
> ...


 
Also wenn man das möchte, dann kann man daraus eine Wissenschaft machen. Möchte ich aber nicht.

Je tiefer das Gewässer ist, desto länger sollte die Schwingspitze sein. Gleiches gilt auch für die Wurfweite. Allerdings wird die Schwinge nur für den Nahbreich verwendet. Ich weiß, einige Leute sehen das anders.

Die Wassertiefe beeinflusst allerdings die Bisserkennung.

Eine lange Spitze ( so um die 30cm) braucht zum Beispiel weniger Zugkraft um bewegt zu werden (langer Hebel). Deshalb zeigt sie vorsichtige Bisse auch genauer ein. Mit einem Gewicht änderst du die Sensibilität der Spitze bzw. passt sie dem Gewässer an.


----------



## strawinski (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wir hatten Sonntag ein kleines internes Hegefischen. Der mit dem besten Ergebnis hat immer neben seinen 3 Raubfischruten noch 2 Schwingen im Einsatz (wird getrennt gezählt Friedfisch/Raubfisch). Das sind bei ihm halt 2 alte Teleskopruten mit ca. 30-60g Wurfgewicht, bei denen der Spitzenring durch einen Gewindering ersetzt wurde. Er konnte damit in nicht ganz 4 Stunden 4 Kg Weißfisch fangen. Das es nicht mehr wurde lag daran das er mit seiner Schwinge 1 Std. lang einen 22 Pfund Karpfen gedrillt hat, so das er am Ende dann 15 Kg Fisch mit den Schwingen erwischt hatte. Wobei der Karpfen natürlich nicht geplant war am Weißfischgerät.
> 
> Das mal so als Beispiel wie es mit Schwinge laufen kann. Ein anderer Bekannter hat vor einigen Jahren mal einen Meterhecht an seine Schwinge bekommen und nach langem Drill dann auch gelandet.


 

da kann man mal sehen was alles möglich ist.

gibt es einenrichtwert zur Verlängerung der Schwinge. Also 3m Tiefe 20cm und 5m Tiefe 30cm?


----------



## Allex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

@ barbless angler:

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft, dat hat mir gehelft 

MfG Alex


----------



## Bleizange (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

[ 
gibt es einenrichtwert zur Verlängerung der Schwinge. Also 3m Tiefe 20cm und 5m Tiefe 30cm?[/QUOTE]


In diesem Fall kann man das nicht so einfach sagen, denn auch Faktoren wie Wind und Strömung spielen auch eine Rolle. Klingt kompliziert, ist es aber nicht. Nur der Eigenversuch macht klug. Also besorg dir ein paar Spitzen und probier es aus. Unter Umständen musst du sie dir selber bauen, da der Handel so gut wie keine führt-leider.


----------



## strawinski (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenageln Erfahrungen*

danke für die Askunft...selber bauen ist das simpelst...


----------

